# Do you befriend people when driving on a motorway



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't like to drive on the motorway together with an unknown car. I usually stick to constant 130 km/h on the motorway, but others don't do this, so if I stay behind them they will eventally slow down for unknow reasons so I will have to overtake them. Usually I just overtake them from the start and try to keep a considerable distance between.

Here is an example of non-constant driving (watch the clip from 4:50). I was driving on Austrian A9 with a constant 130 km/h and I passed an Opel Vectra with Bosnian plates while driving at constant speed. Look what he did few seconds after:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

italystf said:


> I spotted many of them along this route. I guess they are visiting Friulan mountains.


I know some people go to mountains (and perhaps Udine), but last time I drove there I didn't see a single car from either country.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

only once I spotted a KP (quite logical) and LJ.

@bogdymol
that was definitely weird. I wouldn't call that befriending at all.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I've done this before. My most memorable time was driving down to Fort Lauderdale about 10 years ago. I had driven overnight with my roommate from Delaware and we hit Jacksonville at about 6:30 and stopped for breakfast. After that, I drove through Florida. After being in the car so long, we wanted to get to Fort Lauderdale. We had progressively gotten faster by state, and by the time I started driving through Florida, we were doing over 100 mph (161km/h) the whole way, topping out at 120 mph. I was paranoid about a cop spotting us, but then out of nowhere a black woman in a Lincoln Continental, and an old couple in a Cadillac came up on us, and we were Indian running through much of the state. I think it's funny how there were three cars going over 100 mph for a hundred miles or more and nothing happened. That is my biggest instance of "safety in numbers".


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Befriending other drivers and just be silly is a great way to make time fly by. 

We did it once on the entire way from Munich to Vienna.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

I have, quite a few times. Funnely enough, I befriend mostly with Germans on long routes. I sometimes even get to talk to them after sticking together for sometimes hundreds of miles around Europe, until one of us either disappear for a fuel stop, or we both stop and get chatting. Duisburg to Calais I had a German van on my tail, and we got talking at Calais, A German van from Würzburg to Salzburg (I carried on towards Vienna, he skidded of towards Villach, but we had a coffee at Rosenheim) , Helsingör to Rödbyhavn, a nice German gentlemen in his car, got talking on the ferry, Paris to Barcelona, started with a coffee together at Clermont Ferrand. He was actually a French van driver. An Italian van driver from Chamonix up until between Dijon and Troyes somewhere. I shot off when he started driving next to me, taking his t-shirt off and started masturbating. 

In Helsinki I was behind this Finnish car at the check-in for the ferry to Stockholm. Two guys in that car, never saw them again until boarding the ferry from Helsinborg, Sweden to Helsingör, Denmark. They asked me the quickest way to Calais (I had UK plates on my van) so they followed me all the way to Utrecht where we had a meal together. I was spending the weekend with relatives in Rotterdam before continiung to England.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

xzmattzx said:


> I've done this before. My most memorable time was driving down to Fort Lauderdale about 10 years ago. I had driven overnight with my roommate from Delaware and we hit Jacksonville at about 6:30 and stopped for breakfast. After that, I drove through Florida. After being in the car so long, we wanted to get to Fort Lauderdale. We had progressively gotten faster by state, and by the time I started driving through Florida, we were doing over 100 mph (161km/h) the whole way, topping out at 120 mph. I was paranoid about a cop spotting us, but then out of nowhere a black woman in a Lincoln Continental, and an old couple in a Cadillac came up on us, and we were Indian running through much of the state. I think it's funny how there were three cars going over 100 mph for a hundred miles or more and nothing happened. That is my biggest instance of "safety in numbers".


I do this all the time on my road trips, like in the example above. It's always good to have a "safety net" of cars going the same speeds as you. Every now and then you'll find someone who is driving about the same as you and you guys will go back and forth between each other.


----------

